# Concerns with puppy and agility jumps



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

So Cedar is now 7.5 months (still a puppy in my eyes). She hasn't taken any agility classes yet as I'm still focused on obedience, although in the next month or so she'll probably start her first agility class.

In the meantime, I've built a few things for the back yard. I built a hoop she can run through (only about 6 inches off the ground), and I also built a vertical jump. It is 12 inches off the ground. Is that okay for her to be jumping over on a regular basis? I'll probably be out there most days with her practicing everything. 

I also plan on building an A frame, a wobble board and a dog walk (everything very low to the ground for now), although I'm not worried about those since there's no jumping involved. 

Obviously with the breed, I worry about her elbows and hips from jumping every day, although it is only 12 inches.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

You need to do some research on "growth plates" in GSDs. You don't want to start jumping them until their growth plates close. I don't authoritatively recall what age this typically happens because my dog was already nearly 5 years old when we started agility. I believe, though, it is around 12 to 14 months.

There are definitely some that start training earlier; MRL comes to mind. So she might have some insight on how far you can (or should) push it before the growth plates are closed. I'd still recommend you do your own research on the matter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Minimum of 1 year old before they start jumping. Now, that isn't to say you can't set it at 6-8" as she would be pretty much stepping over them to teach her the command and to work on body language.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Most of the puppy classes just have the bars sitting on the ground. The whole point is to learn handling and for the puppy to get used to running between the standards.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I have a ton of info on my agility puppy classes, many with the instructor in the background. Here's Glory at 5 months with jump training, and there's more on my youtube board.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I have a ton of info on my agility puppy classes, many with the instructor in the background. Here's Glory at 5 months with jump training, and there's more on my youtube board.
> 
> YouTube - GSD Agility Class - 5 months old


Thanks for sharing, that's a great video. I think my jump is okay based on your video. It's no more than 12 inches and I think it might actually be closer to 10. It's pretty low to the ground. Cedar does much more jumping on her own than she's doing with the agility jump.

She seems to really enjoy going through the hoop and jump. I just set it up today and we ran through it a few times. I then went inside and she stayed out. When I looked back out, I saw her going through the hoop all on her own and acting very proud of herself. If I didn't know better, I swear she gave a quick glance at the door where I was standing to make sure I saw her big accomplishment. lol

I'm looking forward to building a few other things as well. It's quite costly, but worth it. Cedar seems to really enjoy it.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

IMO 12" jumps are fine for an almost 8 month old puppy. 

You may find these articles interesting:

Agility is good for the dogs I

Agility is good for the dogs II


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

AgileGSD, thanks for sharing those articles. Very interesting points and lots to think about.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm finally getting a second to read those articles, Agile- very interesting!


----------

